# Olight M22 (XM-L2, 1x18650, 2xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO + more!



## selfbuilt (Mar 28, 2013)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *

_*UPDATE JULY 17, 2013*: My companion review of the Olight M20S-X (XM-L2) and M21-X (XM-L2) is now up._















It's hard to believe, but it was back in 2008 that I reviewed the first 1x18650, 2xCR123A/RCR M-series "Warrior" light by Olight - the original M20 (XR-E R2). That review was updated with a replacement XM-L U2 module a few years later. In the interim, the slightly larger M21 (SST-50) was released. 

Flashforward to 2013, and we have the new M22 - with a XM-L2 T6 - to consider. Let's put it through its paces and see how it does relative to some other recent XM-L2 lights in my collection. 

*Manufacturer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


Utilizing the newest Cree XM-L2 LED to enhance the lumen output. [Reviewer's note: Olight informs me my sample is a T6 output bin]
High efficiency driver circuit allows maximum 950lm output & 305 meter beam projection.
Three adjustable brightness levels (low-medium-high).
Output/Runtime: Hi 950lm (1hr), Med 250lm (3hr), Lo 20lm (30hr)
Supports 2xCR123A or 1x18650
Beam intensity: 23,256cd
Beam distance: 305m
Waterproof: IPX8
Impact resistance: 2m
Thick stainless steel bezel protects the lens, and makes a great defensive tool.
Anti-scratch type III hard anodizing aluminum body.
Large surface of heat sink on its head, allowing for efficient heat dissipation.
High efficiency smooth reflector ;99% luminousness ultra-clear lens with anti-reflective coating.
Multi-function tail forward switch. Under off status, lightly press the tail switch will perform momentary light, while twice continual quick clicks will activate high brightness and triple clicks will activate strobe, further hard press will acquiesce in outputs. Under on status, hard press will power off the light.
It allows you to go from low/med straight to Turbo or Strobe one-handed with a reverse grip (thumb on tail switch)
Dimensions: 144mm (L) x 41mm (D)
Weight: 146g (without battery)
Included accessories: presentation display case, diffuser cover, holster, battery magazine, lanyard, extra o-rings, manual, warranty card.
Optional tactical accessories: weapon mount, filter, tactical remote switch, etc 
MSRP: ~$95














The M22 comes in a presentation-style plastic carrying case, similar to the other M-series lights from Olight. The light and all accessories are carefully packaged in cutout foam. Included with the light is a sturdy belt holder, spare O-rings, GITD tailcap button cover, good quality lanyard, 2xCR123A battery carrier, diffuser cover, warranty card and manual.













From left to right: AW Protected 18650; Olight M22, M20; Eagletac G25C2 Mark II; Thrunite TN11; Klarus XT-11; Nitecore P25; Crelant 7G6CS.

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed:

*Olight M22*: Weight: 148.4g, Length: 144.8mm, Width: 41.2mm (bezel)
*Olight M21*: Weight 119.5g, Length 145.2mm, Width 38.5mm (bezel)
*Olight M20:* Weight: 120.0g, Length 144.0mm, Width: 35.7mm (bezel)
*Eagletac G25C2-II* (stock): Weight 141.0g, Length: 150.6mm, Width: 39.6mm
*Eagletac TX25C2*: Weight 93.6g, Length: 120.4mm, Width (bezel): 31.6mm
*Klarus XT11*: Weight 133.0g, Length: 148.8, Width (bezel) 35.0mm
*Nitecore MH25*: Weight: 145.4g, Length: 160mm, Width (bezel): 40.0m
*Rofis TR31C*: Weight: 180.7g, Length: 153.0mm, Width (bezel): 39.8mm
*Thrunite TN10*: Weight: 154.7g, Length: 145.5mm, Width (bezel): 35.1mm

Overall weight and bezel diameter has increased, compared to the earlier M20/M21 series lights. Overall, the dimensions are similar to the recent Eagletac G25C2-II.














Physically, the build of the M22 has changed from the earlier M20/M21 – although the overall external styling the body handle and tailcap look pretty similar across this series. Anodizing is now a matte finish (previously glossy black), but remains hard anodized (i.e., type III). Body labels remain bright and clear, and are sharp against the black background.

As before, these lights don't use knurling per se – instead, the trademark Olight raised checkered pattern is used over the battery tube and tailcap to help with grip. It does fairly well, but is not as "grippy" as aggressive knurling. The head has distinctive concentric fins - likely to help with heat dissipation, but also serve to enhance grip. With the metal grip ring and clip installed, I would definitely consider grip to be above average for the class.

Screw threading has changed from the earlier models, and the M22 features square-cut threads (of good quality). These are anodized at the tailcap to allow for lock-out. :thumbsup:

As before, there is a spring mounted on the positive contact board in the head, so flat-top cells can be used In the light. 






The bundled cigar grip ring is made of metal, and has a groove that fits into a slightly raised piece of metal by the removal clip (as shown above). This helps hold the grip ring in place.

Due to the forward clicky switch, the light cannot tailstand. 






The holster remains a distinctive item in the package. There is a hole in the bottom (so you can tell if the light is on), and space to carry two extra 18650 cells (or carriers with 2xCR123 each).

I also quite like the standard Olight diffuser cover (included), which fit over the head of the light. Olight diffusers are of high quality, and can generally be used on many other lights of similar bezel size (thanks to the somewhat stretchy rubber cover).














The light comes in one of two bezel styles - a black stainless steel bezel, or a typical brushed stainless steel bezel. I believe you have to specify the bezel type when ordering (no difference in price), but both were included on my sample for comparison purposes.

*M22 XM-L2 T6:*









Reflector is smooth, and fairly deep. Coupled with the XM-L2 emitter Cool White emitter (which was well centered), I would expect reasonably strong throw. Note that you can distinguish the XM-L2 (shown above) from the original XM-L (shown below) by the lack of bond wires over the die surface now, and the use of a silver mask (instead of green) outside the die/dome area. 

*M20 XM-L U2:*





*User Interface*

User interface is updated from the earlier M20/M21, but still uses a similar format.

As before, turn the light on/off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press for momentary, click for locked-on).

There are three main output levels controlled by a loosen/tighten of the head. Mode sequence is Lo > Med > Hi, in a repeating loop. The light has mode memory, and retains the last level set when you turn it off on.

Doing a double-click/double-press of the tailcap switch jumps you to Hi, no matter what mode the light is in. A triple-click/triple-press of the switch jumps you to Strobe. 

The main difference from before are these extra multiple click options, with Strobe having been removed from the main sequence (i.e., is now "hidden"). There is no memory for the special multiple-click states of the light. 

*Video*: 

For information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my video overview:



Video was recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

*PWM/Strobe*

As always, there is no sign of PWM at any output level – The M22 is current-controlled like its predecessors.  






The strobe is a fairly typical fast "tactical" strobe, of 9.6Hz frequency (as before).

*Beamshots:*

For white-wall beamshots below, all lights are on Max output on an AW protected 18650 battery. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences (i.e., my TX25C2 Neutral White won't look any different from the others, but it is a lot warmer in real life). 





























































Output has certainly increased greatly from the M20 with XM-L U2 module. Overall beam pattern is very similar to my recent Eagletac G25C2-II XM-L2, although the M22 has a slightly wider spillbeam and a more sharply defined hotspot.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).
















Overall output and peak throw of the Olight M22 (XM-L2 T6) are very similar to my other two recent XM-L2 lights - the Eagletac G25C2-II (XM-L2 U2) and TX25L2 (XM-L2 T6). The M22 is certainly a significant increase in max output and throw compared to the M20 (XM-L U2). oo:

Unlike some of my other lights, the M22's max output performance is actually a bit different across the battery types tested. Although the official specs for the M22 are "950 lumens" on Hi, Olight has confirmed with me more specific numbers for 1x18650 and 2xCR123A, as shown below.






Overall, my lumen estimates vary somewhat from Olight's reference values, but the difference isn’t huge. The M22 is somewhat brighter on 2xCR123A than it is on 1x18650. See my runtimes below for more information.

 *It bears repeating again that my estimated lumen scale is just that - an estimate, based on a consistent calibration of my lightbox.* But even though the _absolute value_ correlation is unknown, the _relative_ comparisons still hold. All I can really say is that one light is higher or lower than another, by a certain relative percentage. So please don't get hung up on the absolute values of the estimates, or on small relative percent changes. 

_XM-L2 vs XM-L_
I realize all this emitter talk may seem confusing, especially for those that don't keep up on the fine details of LEDs. 

Basically, these new XM-L2 emitters are very similar to the old XM-L, but are reported by Cree to deliver "up to" 20% more lumens and lumens-per-Watt than the classic XM-L of comparable output bin number (see Cree XM-L2 spec sheet here). However, directly comparing back to XM-L is complicated by the more stringent testing and reporting measures Cree is now using for XM-L2 output binning. If you are curious, XM-L emitters were previously output bin rated by luminous flux @350mA, @25 degree C. With the XM-L2, Cree has switched to a more representational (but more stringent) @85 degree C for binning purposes. 

There is actually an easy conversion though - if you look up the Cree spec tables under the same conditions, you will see that _*the new XM-L2 bins are exactly two bin steps brighter than the same bin number on XM-L*._ So a XM-L2 T6 is basically the same thing as a XM-L U3. This is part of the reason for the switch to the new process - there is now more "headroom" on the new XM-L2 platform, and higher output XM-L2 emitters can ultimately be produced. 

In terms of lumens though, you have to keep in mind how the binning process works. Given the ~7% range within each bin, this means that for any given specific XM-L2 sample could be anywhere from ~7-20% brighter than a comparably bin-numbered XM-L sample. This is presumably where that "up to" 20% brighter statement comes from in the Cree literature.  But you need to keep in mind that on average, a XM-L2 U2 should be _~13% brighter_ than a XM-L U2, for example. You really have to think of these things statistically – the bins are a range, and you don't know where exactly in the range any given sample will fall. 

Olight doesn't typically publish output bin specs for their lights, but they have confirmed with me that my M22 sample uses a T6 output bin.

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*
























My first observation from the above is that my Olight M22 (XM-L2 T6) is generally similar in output levels and overall efficiency as my Eagletac G25C2-II (XM-L2 U2) – at least on Hi and Med. The only real difference is that the M22 steps down more gradually on Hi - starting at ~6 mins into the Hi mode run, and leveling off at ~25% lower output by ~8.5 mins.

On 2xCR123A, I'm impressed that the M22 can keep the ~910 lumen Hi mode in regulated fashion for over 6 mins (on fresh batteries). Overall output/runtime efficiency is excellent on the M22, and similar to my recent Eagletac lights.

On all levels, the light maintains perfectly flat regulation for an extended period, before dropping off slowly in output (on 1x18650 or 2xCR123A) or with an abrupt shut-down due to protection circuits being triggered (2xRCR). Once the light has completely fallen out of regulation on 1x18650 or 2xCR123A (i.e., batteries are nearly exhausted), it starts to flicker rapidly at a low output level. 

As with my other recent Olight lights, ANSI FL-1 runtime specs on 1x18650 and 2xCR123A are generally consistent with my results.  Recall that I use lower capacity 2200mAh 18650 cells, and that the FL-1 standard calls for time to 10% output (not 50%, as reported above). In that sense, my Hi mode runtimes are actually longer than I would have expected (based on the specs).

As an aside, Olight sent me a sample of their own branded primary CR123A cells, which I compare below to my standard Titanium Innovation cells (used in all my reviews, including this one).






Performance of the Olight cells certainly seems excellent in this case.

*Potential Issues*

The light is bit longer than most 1x18650 lights, with a larger head. 

Loosen-tighten heat twists are required to change output modes.

*Preliminary Observations*

I'll get right to the point - the Olight M22 Warrior is a top-performing XM-L2 class light. 

I'm still amazed that it has been over four and a half years since I reviewed the inaugural Olight M20 Warrior.  In that time, Olight has continued to tweak the build, interface and emitter choices across the M20/M21 Warrior series – but the heritage of the M22 is still readily apparent. That said, I like the build improvements seen here (i.e., square-cut threads, larger and deeper reflector, driven higher, etc.).

Output modes are well spaced, and easily accessible (although the common head-twist interface may not be to everyone's liking). I am glad to see that the Strobe mode has been "hidden" away, off the main sequence (but still easily accessible by a triple-click). And it's a nice touch to have Hi mode available at any time by a double-click. 

Performance-wise, output/runtime efficiency remains top-notch, as you would expect for a current-controlled light. The M22 is driven harder on Hi than its M20/M21 predecessors – which, when combined with the new XM-L2 emitter, gives you a lot of punch (i.e., >900 estimated lumens on 2xCR123A in my testing). This also translates into very good throw with the larger reflector. I also like the more gradual step-down in output from initial max Hi over several minutes, as this makes the change in output not visually noticeable. 

The presentation package remains high quality, with a lot of good extras like the decent holster and excellent diffuser cover. 

While the M22 may not have all the circuit bells-and-whistles of some of its competitors, it has the relative benefit of a straight-forward interface. The light has good hand feel and ergonomics, and the Warrior model line has a long history of use here at CPF. With all the upgrades, I would have no difficulty in recommending this light as the best Warrior model to date. Definitely one to consider if you are looking into the high-output 1x18650, 2xCR123A/RCR class of lights. :wave:

_*UPDATE JULY 17, 2013*: My companion review of the Olight M20S-X (XM-L2) and M21-X (XM-L2) is now up._

----

M22 was provided by Olight for this review.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the review  mine should come in tomorrow


----------



## jamjam (Mar 28, 2013)

Great review again Selfbuilt! Am very impressed with the M22 looking at your review, my only problem with the light is the design of the head, which to me looks a bit "Evil". LOL... A personal preference of course.


----------



## h!fisch (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for this selfbuild! Why does always 'Predator' come to my mind if I look at the M22?!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 28, 2013)

jamjam said:


> Great review again Selfbuilt! Am very impressed with the M22 looking at your review, my only problem with the light is the design of the head, which to me looks a bit "Evil". LOL... A personal preference of course.





h!fisch said:


> Thanks for this selfbuild! Why does always 'Predator' come to my mind if I look at the M22?!


Yes, I gather there has been some commentary around the styling of the head of this new model. The pics may make it look more prominent than it is in real life - it fits in well enough to the overall design. And I'm personally happy to see the larger head, as it provides a great amount of throw.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 29, 2013)

Excellent review as always. Selfbuilt! Thanks a lot for your time & effort. :thumbsup:

It looks very sturdy and gorgeous. My style!


----------



## lightsource (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the review selfbuilt. I do have a question about the UI I may have missed it and if so I apologize but if you have the light set to low for example then double click to access turbo/high mode, if you then turn the light off what mode does it come back on in? Low as was previously selected or high from double clicking for turbo? Thanks in advance


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 29, 2013)

lightsource said:


> Thanks for the review selfbuilt. I do have a question about the UI I may have missed it and if so I apologize but if you have the light set to low for example then double click to access turbo/high mode, if you then turn the light off what mode does it come back on in? Low as was previously selected or high from double clicking for turbo? Thanks in advance


It comes back on in previously set Lo. There is no memory for the extra click modes.


----------



## coconutz (Mar 29, 2013)

Excellent write up as usual selfbuilt. I usually wait for your reviews before I make my purchase, however couldn't resist with this light.:twothumbs


----------



## _UPz (Mar 29, 2013)

Great review as always, SB.


----------



## lightsource (Mar 29, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> It comes back on in previously set Lo. There is no memory for the extra click modes.



Thanks for that, I like the idea of that UI in the fact that I can have the light to come on at low first for general use but can access high/strobe instantly one handed or if I want it to come on in high first I can do that too. It will be interesting to compare this M22 side by side with the G25C2 when mine both turn up. Thanks again for the great review.


----------



## indenial (Mar 31, 2013)

Another great review. As a suggestion, on the various summary tables can you highlight the flashlight you're currently reviewing? Just makes it a little easier for your readers, particularly if it's a long list.

Thanks!


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Great review Selfbuilt. I have the M21X and love it when walking the dogs around my wooded 40 acres in the dark. The M22 looks to be a significant improvement in throw from the M21X (14,400 cd or 240 meters vs. 23,000 cd or 305 meters), and the improved user interface looks great too. I think I want one.

QUESTION: After the 6-8.5 minute mark when the output has dropped, if you turn the light off then back on again does it come back on at the original max output? For example, when using an 18650 the max was measured at 860 lumens. If you run the light for 8.5 minutes the output drops by 25%, if you then turn it off & back on again does it come back on at 860 lumens & then begin the process all over again - dropping after an additional 6-8.5 minutes?

Thank You!


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 1, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> QUESTION: After the 6-8.5 minute mark when the output has dropped, if you turn the light off then back on again does it come back on at the original max output? For example, when using an 18650 the max was measured at 860 lumens. If you run the light for 8.5 minutes the output drops by 25%, if you then turn it off & back on again does it come back on at 860 lumens & then begin the process all over again - dropping after an additional 6-8.5 minutes?


It should, as this appear to be a straight time-based step-down. If your turn off/on, you'll be back at max.

Personally, I consider this a good implementation. Partial step downs are a good idea for heavily-driven lights, and Olight's approach to a gradual phase in over several minutes means you will not notice it happening (i.e., the speed of change is below the visual detection threshold). :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Apr 1, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> It should, as this appear to be a straight time-based step-down. If your turn off/on, you'll be back at max.
> 
> Personally, I consider this a good implementation. Partial step downs are a good idea for heavily-driven lights, and Olight's approach to a gradual phase in over several minutes means you will not notice it happening (i.e., the speed of change is below the visual detection threshold). :thumbsup:



That's excellent. I don't mind the step down that most lights display, and understand the necessity of it. This version of step down seems much more appealing to me. Thanks again!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Got mine now too  love it, the only bad I found is; pocket-clip is to tight, tactical-ring that isn't threaded (because of that the ring moves slightly- even more when you remove the pocket-clip)


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Got mine now too  love it, the only bad I found is; pocket-clip is to tight, tactical-ring that isn't threaded (because of that the ring moves slightly- even more when you remove the pocket-clip)


Yes, there is some play in the grip ring, due to its being fitted into a socket (as opposed to being threaded).


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you know if red/blue/green filters will be available? or is it possible to use other filters from Olight on the M22?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Do you know if red/blue/green filters will be available? or is it possible to use other filters from Olight on the M22?


Sorry, don't know if they colored filters in this size - you'd have to check with Olight or their dealers. The diffuser comes with it, and is larger than the older M-series diffuser/filters.


----------



## GotDogs (Apr 5, 2013)

GREAT review as usual. I just picked one of these up. Ordered it 4/1 delivered 4/2. GREAT light Period!!


----------



## coconutz (Apr 6, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Do you know if red/blue/green filters will be available? or is it possible to use other filters from Olight on the M22?



The m22 uses the same exact diffuser as the m21 flashlights. Unfortunately, they never made colored filters for the m21 series. Maybe if the demand grows for the m21 and 22 lights, they will start making them.:shrug:


----------



## yliu (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome! I always loved my M21X, might get one of this soon


----------



## ciccio90 (Apr 25, 2013)

the m22 run with unprotected battery???? what you council between this and the eagletac tx25c2?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 25, 2013)

ciccio90 said:


> the m22 run with unprotected battery???? what you council between this and the eagletac tx25c2?


I never recommend unprotected batteries, but the M22 would be one of the better lights to use an unprotected 18650 in. The reason for this is that there is a clear drop-off in output as the battery drains - including an extended period at a low level. This will give you plenty of visual warning that it is time to charge the cell while still in a safe voltage for the cell.

This is in contrast to fully-regulated lights, where the unprotected battery voltage drops to unsafe levels almost immediately upon the initial drop in output. Basically, any light where you see the 18650 protection circuit kick in abrupty with no warning is a light you do NOT want to run unprotected cells in.

As for the Eagletac lights, I quite like both the TX25C2 and G25C2 (the latter uses a tail clicky, like the M22). I would choose between the three lights based on your preferred user interface.


----------



## ciccio90 (Apr 26, 2013)

thanks a lot selfbuilt and if i compared the m22 with the new Armytek Viking v2.5 XM-L2 what you council????


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 26, 2013)

ciccio90 said:


> thanks a lot selfbuilt and if i compared the m22 with the new Armytek Viking v2.5 XM-L2 what you council????


I haven't tested that model yet, but typically ArmyTek has a solid build, and the overall functionality of the two lights seems similar. I expect to review that light at some point, but I don't have a time line yet.


----------



## ciccio90 (Apr 26, 2013)

ok i go to buy the m22!!!!!! i have so the m20 warrioi and i much love it


----------



## GotDogs (Apr 26, 2013)

Ciccio , buy the M22 you will not be sorry especially since you already own an Olight. They compliment each other. I got one two weeks ago and couldn't be happier.


----------



## aus_sparky (May 4, 2013)

Thank you Selfbuilt for the great comprehensive review. These type of reviews are very helpful, so much so that I have just ordered the M22. Looking forward to putting it through its paces.


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2013)

I have the Olight M21 green filter now. It fits my M22 as well


----------



## coconutz (May 17, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I have the Olight M21 green filter now. It fits my M22 as well



Where did you find it? I didn't know colored filters were made for the m21 series.


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2013)

coconutz said:


> Where did you find it? I didn't know colored filters were made for the m21 series.



http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId=1464&CateId=389 see section; accessories


----------



## selfbuilt (May 17, 2013)

coconutz said:


> Where did you find it? I didn't know colored filters were made for the m21 series.


Yes, all the colored filters are available for the M22. The diameter size is the same as the M21X, so they still be labelled under that older numbering system (i.e., M21 filters are the same as M22 filters).


----------



## rcled (Jul 30, 2013)

To those that own the Olight M22, I have a couple of questions since I'm interested in purchasing one. 

Is the head loosen/tighten for mode change time sensitive? Suppose the light is on and I loosen the head and leave it loose for several seconds or even minutes. When I tighten the head, will the mode change? How about if the light is on, I loosen the head and then turn the light off. The next time I turn it on and tighten, will the mode change?

Is it uncomfortable holding the light with the cigar ring installed in over/under hand position? It seems like the edges of the ring would dig into your palm (don't currently own any tactical lights). I know you can take the cigar ring off, but I don't like the idea of the exposed o-ring as a result. 

Thanks


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 31, 2013)

rcled said:


> Is the head loosen/tighten for mode change time sensitive?



No, the head loosen/tighten is not time sensitvie for mode change in my sample.



rcled said:


> Suppose the light is on and I loosen the head and leave it loose for several seconds or even minutes. When I tighten the head, will the mode change?



Yes, you can change the mode for several seconds or even more than 2 minutes in my test.



rcled said:


> How about if the light is on, I loosen the head and then turn the light off. The next time I turn it on and tighten, will the mode change?



Yes, you can change the mode as well even after changing the batteries.



rcled said:


> Is it uncomfortable holding the light with the cigar ring installed in over/under hand position? It seems like the edges of the ring would dig into your palm (don't currently own any tactical lights). I know you can take the cigar ring off, but I don't like the idea of the exposed o-ring as a result.
> 
> Thanks



For me, I'm not uncomfortable holding the M22 with the ring installed. It has a just similar feeling to other lights with the grip ring installed.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2013)

I concur with candle lamp ... my M22 behaves exactly the same way, and I find it comfortable to carry and use with the grip ring installed. :wave:


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 31, 2013)

950 lumens in a two battery light? Cripies! To think I just bought the Quark Burst Mode QP2L-X for it's 780 lumens. Pretty soon well break the 1000 lumens for this style light. Don't know whether I should buy one or not. Decisions-decisions.


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Jul 31, 2013)

Ordered my M22 there last week based on all the reviews and info from the forums here... Should arrive this week and then the fun can begin.
Thanks everyone for the info and indepth reviews
-JB


----------



## rcled (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you to candle lamp and selfbuilt for your replies! Order placed . I can't wait to receive the light.


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Aug 2, 2013)

So my M22 arrived today and I've done nothing but play with it since it arrived.

Very sunny out today so not ideal, but hopefully will get a lot darker tonight and I can go put it through the paces. :duh2:

I'm using a single 18650 at the moment and my work are going to pass me on some laptop batteries for me to disassemble also, so will have plenty of stock :thumbsup:

I'm loving the holster, very practical, sturdy and the second spare battery storage pocket (I'll only use one for a battery) will come in handy for tinder when I'm hiking. Cant say I have anything to fault yet, first impressions do matter, and the M22 has given a brilliant first impression.

-Steve


----------



## kj2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Jaegerbomb said:


> I'm using a single 18650 at the moment and my work are going to pass me on some *laptop batteries for me to disassemble also*, so will have plenty of stock :thumbsup:
> -Steve


I strongly recommend to use quality 18650 batteries. Those things can be very dangerous.


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Aug 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I strongly recommend to use quality 18650 batteries. Those things can be very dangerous.



Ok, I'll not use those ones so... it's difficult to find good batteries at an affordable price though


----------



## kj2 (Aug 3, 2013)

Jaegerbomb said:


> Ok, I'll not use those ones so... it's difficult to find good batteries at an affordable price though


Don't know where you are located at.. But there are some bargains out there


----------



## Col.Gideon (Aug 6, 2013)

My M22 arrived ca two weeks ago.

This is my first Olight flashlight. I am very happy with the whole package.

Love the overall look of the light.

Great mix of throw and flood. And the UI is great as well.


----------



## jwblack911 (Aug 7, 2013)

well after reading one of selfbuilds amazing reviews i purchase my 3rd unnecessary light this week. i have been lurking for a few months now and finally decided to register just to thank you on these absolutely amazing reviews.

you really dont see these structured, in depth, and well formatted reviews. after reading about half of the reviews you have been kind enough to share with us you have taken a few lights off my list and added many more. thanks again! 

Zach


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 7, 2013)

jwblack911 said:


> well after reading one of selfbuilds amazing reviews i purchase my 3rd unnecessary light this week. i have been lurking for a few months now and finally decided to register just to thank you on these absolutely amazing reviews.
> you really dont see these structured, in depth, and well formatted reviews. after reading about half of the reviews you have been kind enough to share with us you have taken a few lights off my list and added many more. thanks again!


Thanks, appreciate the support. And :welcome:

I'm glad to hear that I have helped remove lights from your list. There is a certainly a lot of lights out there, so I am always glad to hear when a review has helped narrow things down.


----------



## Rinaldo (Aug 25, 2013)

kj2 said:


> http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId=1464&CateId=389 see section; accessories



Thanx for sharing, i was looking too for it


----------



## holylight (Sep 3, 2013)

*Olight M22 (XM-L2, 1x18650, 2xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO ...*

Is the tint greenish at low mode like s20? I gave someone the s20


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Olight M22 (XM-L2, 1x18650, 2xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO ...*



holylight said:


> Is the tint greenish at low mode like s20? I gave someone the s20


I didn't notice anything specific.

Note that all current-controlled lights get "warmer" tinted as you go to lower drive currents/output levels (i.e., green-yellowish). This is unavoidable with current LED tech. The original S10 and S20 were particularly affected by this, for some reason. I (and others) confirmed that part of it was due to the heavy anti-glare coating on those lights. I have not noticed that level of AR coating on subsequent Olight models (including the M22).


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 12, 2013)

It is joy to read all those reviews and experiences here, I'm planning to order a M22 in a week. The robust designe, the massive fins looks great on the pictures. 
Is it true, that the clip is quite useless, due to the shape? 
With an appropriate bycicle holder, is it possible to use this light during night riding? I mean, when I first tried my quality lights (LL F1, S10), I was suprised, too much / intense/ focused light how bothering can be... for myself, and for others. Maybe the diffuser is advised in this case? I am yet to use a diffuser, obviously. Or the carefullangle and position of the mount can prevent the people I encouter from getting blind?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinvin78 said:


> It is joy to read all those reviews and experiences here, I'm planning to order a M22 in a week. The robust designe, the massive fins looks great on the pictures.
> Is it true, that the clip is quite useless, due to the shape?


I find the clip very useless. It so tight to the battery-tube, that I can't clip it on anything. Yes, you can remove the clip, but than the tactical-ring has some play to it.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Sep 26, 2013)

Does the M20 Warrior CR123A battery magazine compactible with the M22 Warrior?... or should actually fit in just about any light that works on 2 CR123s? 
Same question goes for the M20 rear anodized ring cover, will it fit the M22?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 26, 2013)

LAMPARITA said:


> Does the M20 Warrior CR123A battery magazine compactible with the M22 Warrior?... or should actually fit in just about any light that works on 2 CR123s?
> Same question goes for the M20 rear anodized ring cover, will it fit the M22?


I haven't tried exchanging grip rings (if that's what you are referring to), but the CR123A magazine should fit and work in any light that takes 18650-size cells.


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 28, 2013)

I tried to use this beautiful light with 2x3.0V lipo batteries, it works, except the fact, that the highest output shuts down after approx. three seconds... is this normal? This kind of batteries ar simply too weak? Another pair of the same type behaves the same, still, middle output and a S20 works as is should with them. I will try the m22 with 2 life tenergy 3.0V next week.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 28, 2013)

Pinvin78 said:


> I tried to use this beautiful light with 2x3.0V lipo batteries, it works, except the fact, that the highest output shuts down after approx. three seconds... is this normal? This kind of batteries ar simply too weak? Another pair of the same type behaves the same, still, middle output and a S20 works as is should with them. I will try the m22 with 2 life tenergy 3.0V next week.


Sounds like it could be the batteries, hard to know without anything else to compare in your M22. I would recommend 18650 for this light, or standard 3.7V Li-ion.


----------



## Pinvin78 (Oct 3, 2013)

2xTenergy "900"mAh 3.0V (the blue cell) RCR seems to feed my M22 properly, unlike the 2xCytac 3.0V No turn off on highest output.


----------



## Solis107 (Oct 10, 2013)

So what 18650 mah will be good for this light? Ive seen 2100, 2600, 2900... Looking for a great rechargeable setup with charging port. Any ideas?


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 10, 2013)

Solis107 said:


> So what 18650 mah will be good for this light? Ive seen 2100, 2600, 2900... Looking for a great rechargeable setup with charging port. Any ideas?


Any 18650 battery would do fine - I just recommend sticking with an established brand name (and staying away from anything with a xxxxfire in its name). Check out the electronics/battery subforum for reviews and recommendations for different Li-ion brands. Same goes for chargers - there are a number of good reviews in that forum (in particular, check out HKJ's work).


----------



## LAMPARITA (Oct 11, 2013)

Finally found a website to purchase the polished bezel for my M22 now I just need to find out who sells the 'cigar grip' replacement ring.


----------



## jerkeejoe (Oct 13, 2013)

Got my M22 a few days ago and got to play with it outside a bunch tonight. I love it.

I played with it side by side with my Klarus XT11 XM-L2 and a Crelant 7G5v2 that I really like. I have been carrying the XT11 in my computer bag every day for the past couple months and have been very happy with it. However, after comparing it side by side with the M22, I will replace the XT11 in my bag with the M22.

The main deciding factor for me is the beam profile of the M22. It throws really well for a smallish light, but has generous spill also. I also really like the UI. In my experience, with this type light, I tend to use either low or high. So, I simply set the memory for the light to come on in low, but can easily and quickly access the high with a double press of the switch. This is nearly perfect for me and is something the I always gripe about with the XT11 (no memory or option to come on in low with the XT11).

In the end, if you are in the market for a single 18650 multi-purpose light, I highly recommend the M22. I got mine for $70 brand new with all accessories and would buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 24, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Great review Selfbuilt. I have the M21X and love it when walking the dogs around my wooded 40 acres in the dark. The M22 looks to be a significant improvement in throw from the M21X (14,400 cd or 240 meters vs. 23,000 cd or 305 meters), and the improved user interface looks great too. I think I want one.
> 
> QUESTION: After the 6-8.5 minute mark when the output has dropped, if you turn the light off then back on again does it come back on at the original max output? For example, when using an 18650 the max was measured at 860 lumens. If you run the light for 8.5 minutes the output drops by 25%, if you then turn it off & back on again does it come back on at 860 lumens & then begin the process all over again - dropping after an additional 6-8.5 minutes?
> 
> Thank You!



Great question!!  That was a question of mine also. I am a high output turbo freak, yet inside my house I do not like bright lights!!! I walk around with my EDC lights instead of turning on the lights!:thinking: :shrug:

My TK-35 is able to step up again just by going through the modes, or turning it off and then on again!

This looks like a great light. One of the dealers is having a great deal on this! $25 Below MSRP! My addiction is calling!

Since this is already reviewed and people like it, I can put off the possible purchase of the TK-51 until it is reviewed!


*SB,In all sincerity, great job again. Your reviews really help me understand the light more and help me determine if it fits my needs!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 24, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Great question!!  That was a question of mine also. I am a high output turbo freak, yet inside my house I do not like bright lights!!! I walk around with my EDC lights instead of turning on the lights!:thinking: :shrug:


Yes, as I originally responded, the light will restart at the max output (since the step-down is time based). That should apply whether you turn off/on, or cycle between modes (but I haven't tested it).

Of course, as your 18650 drains (and warms up), that max output on restart will likely be a bit lower. In my testing on a fresh fully-charged cell, the light gradually dropped ~100 lumens over the first 6 minutes before the timed step down started. I haven't tried measuring the output on partially depleted batteries, but I expect it should restart somewhere between the absolute max and the level it is normally at before step-down begins.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 24, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, as I originally responded, the light will restart at the max output (since the step-down is time based). That should apply whether you turn off/on, or cycle between modes (but I haven't tested it).
> 
> Of course, as your 18650 drains (and warms up), that max output on restart will likely be a bit lower. In my testing on a fresh fully-charged cell, the light gradually dropped ~100 lumens over the first 6 minutes before the timed step down started. I haven't tried measuring the output on partially depleted batteries, but I expect it should restart somewhere between the absolute max and the level it is normally at before step-down begins.


 Thanks SB,,,Thanks again for the pertinent information!:wave:

I just pulled the trigger!! I look forward to getting my first Olight! :shakehead

It is very similar in "Output" as my TK-35,,,,,and the Olight only uses one 18650. 

I may be wrong here, but I think the TK-35 sustains 860 lumens through out the entire turbo mode? For me, that is over 2 hours. Or do ALL 18650 lights slowly decrease in output on turbo?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Capolini said:


> I may be wrong here, but I think the TK-35 sustains 860 lumens through out the entire turbo mode? For me, that is over 2 hours. Or do ALL 18650 lights slowly decrease in output on turbo?


You're incorrect, TK35 automatically switches from Turbo to High after 25 minutes. No, many 18650 flashlights can maintain constant output on highest mode.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 24, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> You're incorrect, TK35 automatically switches from Turbo to High after 25 minutes. No, many 18650 flashlights can maintain constant output on highest mode.


 
No I'm not!! 

You misunderstood me!! Please read what I said! 

I said that it can SUSTAIN 860 Lumens throughout the ENTIRE turbo mode!!

I know that it steps down but you can immediately step back up to turbo!!

I got an ACCUMULATED turbo run time of 2h 6min. with my Orbtronic genuine Panasonic 3400 Mah cells!!

I think you were thrown off because I did not mention "Accumulated" in my op!


----------



## Capolini (Oct 29, 2013)

Got the M22 yesterday. I like it very much. it is light, compact and has a great beam profile and nice output!


It took some practice getting use to the mode changes using the tail cap, but all is well. It is a way to activate "instant High and strobe."

I am impressed how the M22[ 23,256CD/1 X 18650]held up with the TK-35[29000CD/2 x 18650] the first 6 to 8 minutes before gradual step down. After step down it is still sufficient, even though I step back up after 15 minutes or so!

I am guessing here because I don't have my stats in front of me!! I am willing to bet [with batteries] the EA4 is at least twice as heavy as the M22!

I am going to use it as a main light once a week and as an alternating backup along with the EA4 on my right hip!

The little suitcase it comes in is a trip!!! Reminds me of childhood!!! lol!! :shakehead

I would highly recommend this nice compact torch! :twothumbs


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 29, 2013)

Capolini said:


> No I'm not!!
> 
> You misunderstood me!! Please read what I said!
> 
> I said that it can SUSTAIN 860 Lumens throughout the ENTIRE turbo mode!!


Than yes, TK5 maintains pretty constant output before stepdown. There are many 18650 flashlights that can maintain constant output but it requires more complicated circuit (that can also boost voltage). TK35 doesn't have this problem because of two cells - their total voltage is higher than emitter's Vf.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 29, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> Than yes, TK5 maintains pretty constant output before stepdown. There are many 18650 flashlights that can maintain constant output but it requires more complicated circuit (that can also boost voltage). TK35 doesn't have this problem because of two cells - their total voltage is higher than emitter's Vf.




there aren't very many actually. most single-18650 lights have buck-only drivers so once the voltage dips below a certain point you won't get full brightness anymore (even if restarted)

notable exceptions are zebralights and armyteks with FULL regulation


----------



## Uncaged (Jan 5, 2014)

Does this torch come with a charger?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uncaged said:


> Does this torch come with a charger?


No.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Jan 5, 2014)

Uncaged said:


> Does this torch come with a charger?




Hard plastic case with: Diffuser, Holster, Battery Magazine, Lanyard, Spare O-Rings, Spare Rubber Boot, Manual, Warranty Card.

http://olightusa.com/Olight/M-Series?product_id=196


----------



## Uncaged (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you. I got this mixed up with a bundle pack I saw. I'm going to look at some chargers now.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Jul 30, 2014)

How do you get momentary turbo if the light is already on?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 30, 2014)

ozzie_c_cobblepot said:


> How do you get momentary turbo if the light is already on?


Double-press of the tailcap switch jumps you to momentary max when on (i.e., press, release, press and hold).

EDIT: You will need to click off first.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Jul 30, 2014)

You're making a distinction between the words "press" and "click", right? So does this mean that double-press goes to momentary turbo regardless of whether light is off or on? And that while you're pressing that second time, you have the option to fully click in the turbo? And lastly that once you turn off, it comes back on in whichever mode it was (e.g. Low)?


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Jul 30, 2014)

I just tried it out at IS on my way home from work. There is no way to do momentary turbo when the light is on.

The only way would be to fully click the light off, followed by a double press, which is sort of awkward. Or of course you could do however many loosen-tightens are required to change to max. Neither are as elegant as the Eagletac UI of press-hold.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2014)

ozzie_c_cobblepot said:


> The only way would be to fully click the light off, followed by a double press, which is sort of awkward. Or of course you could do however many loosen-tightens are required to change to max. Neither are as elegant as the Eagletac UI of press-hold.


Yes, sorry, that is true - you do need to click first before you can do the double-press to access momentary max.

I agree, this is not a convenient interface if you want simple momentary access to max from on.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Aug 3, 2014)

How fast do you need to double click from off to get max? Put another way, how much does that feature infringe on the signaling capability of the typical forward clicky UI?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 3, 2014)

ozzie_c_cobblepot said:


> How fast do you need to double click from off to get max? Put another way, how much does that feature infringe on the signaling capability of the typical forward clicky UI?


Fast enough that it would likely interfere with any attempt to signal in Morse code. Unless, of course, you are signaling in the Hi mode - in which case, it won't be a problem.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Aug 4, 2014)

Except for the pesky triple click for strobe!


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is the M22 still among the leaders in the terms of throw and output in the 1 x 18650 class of lights? I have been out of the loop for quite a while, and now have a need to upgrade my aging M21x XML for my early morning runs. Thank You!


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 14, 2014)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Is the M22 still among the leaders in the terms of throw and output in the 1 x 18650 class of lights? I have been out of the loop for quite a while, and now have a need to upgrade my aging M21x XML for my early morning runs. Thank You!




well this is the end of the line for single-XML2 on a single-18650. even at just 900+ lumens the regulation is EXTREMELY poor already. so yes the M22 is still "up to date"


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 14, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> well this is the end of the line for single-XML2 on a single-18650. even at just 900+ lumens the regulation is EXTREMELY poor already. so yes the M22 is still "up to date"



By your response it sounds like there is nothing on the horizon that will displace the XML2. Is that correct?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 14, 2014)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> By your response it sounds like there is nothing on the horizon that will displace the XML2. Is that correct?


Hard to say what might be coming, but the M22 is still quite current for the class. Here are some updated summary tables, from one of my more recent reviews:


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 14, 2014)

Selfbuilt, you have always been the man, and will always be the man!! I want/need/want a new light with better throw for my early morning runs, and no where else can I find information this rich and this in depth. Thank You for the work you do!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 14, 2014)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Selfbuilt, you have always been the man, and will always be the man!! I want/need/want a new light with better throw for my early morning runs, and no where else can I find information this rich and this in depth. Thank You for the work you do!!


My pleasure. 

If you are looking for more throw, you are going find that hard to meet in the stock XM-L/XM-L2 category (i.e., the M22 is still very competitive). Something you might want to consider is one of Vinh Nhuyen's mods in this 1x18650 form factor. For example, here is the table from my S200C2vn review:






Note that I wouldn't actually recommend the S200C2 XP-G2 dedome tested there for morning runs (i.e., it would be way too much "follow the bouncing ball" of the hotspot). But the XM-L2 dedome version of the S200C2 that Vinh sells may meet your needs (or maybe the TX25C2vn dedome, etc.). 

Otherwise, I think you would need to move up to the 2x18650 class of lights with bigger heads and more output.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is such great information. Regarding "following the bouncing ball"....I get it. My primary light is a Zebralight H600w MkII which is a very floody light. I carry a throwy light with me to spot things ahead. I am trail running mostly in the North Georgia mountains, and we have black bear, dogs, the occasional mountain lion, etc to be wary of, so I need a throwy light. I also carry a gun but that's for a different thread. 

Just found him over at the marketplace - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?371949-V54-Light-List

122,500 & 137,000 lux...in a light this size GOOD GRIEF...that's just awesome!!
BIG THANK YOU selfbuilt!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 14, 2014)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> 122,500 & 137,000 lux...in a light this size GOOD GRIEF...that's just awesome!!


Yes, a dedome XP-G2 can be very a impressive thrower - but I suspect a dedome XM-L2 (in either the S200C2vn or TX25C2 build) would have a more generally useful beam. They would still far exceed the throw of any stock light. Typically, in my testing, raw peak beam intensity more than doubles with any of Vinh's dedome mods.


----------



## dJippe (Dec 28, 2014)

Does this light have a greenish tint around the hotspot like some other olights?


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 28, 2014)

dJippe said:


> Does this light have a greenish tint around the hotspot like some other olights?


My sample did, but it was from awhile ago. Note that this is common on a lot of lights (i.e., LED tint shifts across hotspot/corona/spill seems to have to do mainly with how the reflector is designed and positioned around the emitter). But some of the Olight lights from a few years seemed to have an anti-glare coating on the lens that accentuated the tint shift toward green. All the models I've tested in the last year or two have been better in this regard (i.e., no worse that any other maker).


----------



## dJippe (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks, my reason for question is that i have to decide between eagletac g25c2 mk2 and m22. They seems to be very similar in performance and i like more pure cold white than neutral (green/yellow) tones. I sold my s20 baton and replacesed former edc zebralight sc52 with eagtac d25c ti because of that green/yellow tint witch coloring white surfaces.


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 28, 2014)

My xml2 olights have a green tinge to them on a wall. Outside they just seem more neutral than a cool whitewash and bring out colours more. I have found this on otherlights too.


----------



## dJippe (Dec 30, 2014)

For me neutral white led's are more wasting lumens and battery life. Its only shown green colors better than cool white led's, if good color imagining is needed there is high cri models. Its easy to compare at home with cool, neutral and high cri lights.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 25, 2015)

My friend sent me link to a store that was selling M22 for 39.90 euros (around $45) today. It was so good an offer I had to order it. Of course, I did that only after I had checked selfbuilt's review. Thank you again for these reviews!

Now I'm waiting for the delivery and hoping the light arrives before our skiing trip to northern Finland


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 25, 2015)

Hope it arrives in time for you - it is still a very relevant light. :wave:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 26, 2015)

40 euros!? Wauw, hope it's a genuine Olight product and you get full warranty. A 24-hour sale-website here had Olight products too, sometime ago. They bought those straight from Olight, and didn't follow Olight MAP rules. Also the Olight importer here, didn't cover warranty, since the lights weren't bought via him.


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Jan 26, 2015)

That's a fantastic price for a fantastic light... if they are still available and you have a link would you PM me please?
Thanks,
JB

I have a M22 Warrior and cannot recommend highly enough, for that price I would definitely pick up a couple as gifts...


----------



## D6859 (Jan 27, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Hope it arrives in time for you - it is still a very relevant light. :wave:



My friend is propably getting his tomorrow. I'm still waiting for mine. It was sent only one day later so it might get here in time.



kj2 said:


> 40 euros!? Wauw, hope it's a genuine Olight product and you get full warranty. A 24-hour sale-website here had Olight products too, sometime ago. They bought those straight from Olight, and didn't follow Olight MAP rules. Also the Olight importer here, didn't cover warranty, since the lights weren't bought via him.



I was, too, wondering if it was genuine but the company is selling other Olight products also and my friend deduced that such a big Nordic company wouldn't sell fakes. I'm quite convinced that I'l get what I ordered. I'm not sure if their netstore is located in Norway or Sweden, but I can return the light into any of their stores if I'm not satisfied (they have stores in Finland too). Anyway, if it's genuine I shouldn't have any need to use the warranty - you all have seen the torture test video, haven't you?



Jaegerbomb said:


> That's a fantastic price for a fantastic light... if they are still available and you have a link would you PM me please?
> Thanks,
> JB
> 
> I have a M22 Warrior and cannot recommend highly enough, for that price I would definitely pick up a couple as gifts...



Sorry Jaegerbomb, the offer was only for Sunday it seems, and when I wrote "today" the day actually had already changed. The price is now back to 79,90e now :/ But I'll PM you another site where you can get it for 65e.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 29, 2015)

I got it just before we were leaving. It is so much smaller than I thought  Feels sturdy though. I had T25 but I didn't like the twisty ui and having strobe in main sequence. M22 has these problems fixed. Having max under douple click is nice addition.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 30, 2015)

Finally we came to our destination. Skiing in the darkness last 5 hours (of an 8 hour skiing trip). Thanks to Armytek's headlamps that wasn't actually darkness. The path we came (lit by by M22):





Most of the time it was snowing so hard I couldn't play with M22 without blinding myself. I heard it snowed 30cm last night. I bet it'll snow as much tonight. This is a pic from our hotel room's terrace last night (again illuminated by M22):





At the moment I'm sitting next to a fireplace in a room that is lit by my Thrunite TN12 using the roof to spread the light (wooden roof gives it a nice tint btw). I'm so glad to be a CPF'er now. This evening might have been catasthropic without good headlamps/flashlights.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

Cool photos, thanks!


----------



## D6859 (Jan 30, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Cool photos, thanks!



You're welcome! Let's see if I can provide you some better pics tomorrow. We ascented about 100 metres during the last 5 kilometres today. I think we should have some pretty view tomorrow. ...if my legs allow me to walk outside.


----------



## D6859 (Feb 18, 2015)

Remembered I promised more pics. Unfortunately we couldn't get to a place where we could have seen the landscape better because it had been snowing so much. But here are some pics that I took when I was heating the sauna. 

Sauna:






Woodshed:





There were so many trees covered with snow around us I didn't have a chance to test the 300+ m throw.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 1, 2015)

I just ordered this light for myself, using early B-Day coin (13th).

It looks like it should work well enough for my usage. Hoping it's still semi competitive.
With the exchange rate, it's all expensive but this was doable where higher end offerings were not. So with that said, I think I'll be pretty happy with throw on a single cell that still kind of fits in a pocket.
Multi fuel too, nice bonus with my other lights cells. 
Thanks for another great review SB.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 2, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> It looks like it should work well enough for my usage. Hoping it's still semi competitive.


I would say it is. Although max output is not as high as the newer lights, you are not likely to be able to notice a difference (and it is still plenty bright). Efficiency is still great, at all levels.


----------



## Capolini (Jul 2, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I just ordered this light for myself, using early B-Day coin (13th).
> 
> It looks like it should work well enough for my usage. Hoping it's still semi competitive.
> With the exchange rate, it's all expensive but this was doable where higher end offerings were not. So with that said, I think I'll be pretty happy with throw on a single cell that still kind of fits in a pocket.
> ...




Did you consider the M23 Javelot for ~ $10 more? :thinking:

M22-950 lumens/305m throw

M23-1020 Lumens/470m throw 

+ 70 lumens will not be noticeable but an additional 165m of throw will be!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 2, 2015)

I was curious if someone would find a super price on the next light up in throw. Where did you see that at Cap, pm me I guess.

Exchange rate and shipping is killing my light hording ability.
I'm going to be kicking myself for this lol.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 6, 2015)

OK, My M22 showed up today.

Been fondling it and doing other nice things for a little bit.
Initial impressions, ignoring age are as follows.

I find it a well built light, all fits well, threads are decent.
Not fond of bare threads on the head end but it is what it is to make it work. Tail threads are great and the lock out works well enough. 
O-rings seem a little wimpy, too rubbery IMO.
To easy to be misshaped.

Mode switching through twisting the head is odd but doable, not sure about one handed use, i mean when my arthritis starts kicking in later in year.

Tail switch, mushy start, crisp finish no complaints at all.
Output against my limited selection of lights,
is blazing.
I burnt through a 3400 under a fan in my smokey garage, didn't time it, just wanted to load it down hard. As well give me a reason to top off cell afterwards. Just side by side with my PD35(14 model).
Hotspot is fairly well defined, more spill then I imagined but I can accept that. Can't really give an assessment on range being only used indoors yet but will do soon.

Nice package it comes in, holster is pretty decent too as a bonus, the diffuser works pretty decently for making it into a walking light from a spot light.
All in all, for the price I paid I'm happy with it so far.
It certainly is not my last of this type of light, but it can slip in a jacket pocket well enough. A good filler between a longer bigger headed throw light and a smaller flood, at least for me. 

On sale, a good light still IMO.🔦👍

Not sure why I wrote that, you all know more about it then myself.
Have a great one, just in case you did waste your time reading that. ☺


----------



## Octavian (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, 
I dedomed the led (not me) its over my expectations ! Now the light is a little more warm, the beam is more concentrated, I would say that on medium almost reach the distance from high before dedom, there are no artifacts or defects in the light.
If was rated at 22-23000 cd, now in my eyes appear aprx 40-45000 cd.

Compared with my Nitecore MT40 (rated at 32-34000 cd) now M22 throws further with 40-50 meters!
I’m very happy and I recommend this modification if you have the possibility, is almost the perfect flashlight: small/compact, neutral light, throw is very nice.

PS: I run continuously with IMR 2×18350 (good runtime, full turbo to the end)


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 12, 2015)

Octavian said:


> Hi,
> I dedomed the led (not me) its over my expectations ! Now the light is a little more warm, the beam is more concentrated, I would say that on medium almost reach the distance from high before dedom, there are no artifacts or defects in the light.
> If was rated at 22-23000 cd, now in my eyes appear aprx 40-45000 cd.
> 
> ...


Nice, I'd like to do that mine, but is beyond my capability. 

Good to hear it rocks that much more for it's size.


----------



## zs&tas (Jul 13, 2015)

I dedomed mine 6 months back, makes an awesome long reach compact light, no need now though as olight do it them selfs hence the m23.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 13, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> I dedomed mine 6 months back, makes an awesome long reach compact light, no need now though as olight do it them selfs hence the m23.


That's great.

Any chance you've a picture of that new beam shot it should give after being cleaned off?


----------



## Octavian (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,
Here is some pictures, before and after dedomed, comparison between M22 dedomed and Nitecore MT40, three meters of wall.
Sorry for the quality of the pictures, this is aprx what my eyes see, in last photo I reduce exposure to see better the difference between the beam (without question now is little more concentrated to M22 vs MT40).
There is no greenish, some white-yellow is in reality. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 13, 2015)

Octavian said:


> Hi,
> Here is some pictures, before and after dedomed, comparison between M22 dedomed and Nitecore MT40, three meters of wall.
> Sorry for the quality of the pictures, this is aprx what my eyes see, in last photo I reduce exposure to see better the difference between the beam (without question now is little more concentrated to M22 vs MT40).
> There is no greenish, some white-yellow is in reality.
> ...


Kudos thank you.

I get the drift this may be a good light to get DD'd by someone.


----------



## Octavian (Jul 16, 2015)

I noticed a detail after dedome, flashlight is getting warm earlier than before dedome.
Is my second flashlight dedomed and it has the same behavior (first was Crelant 7G2CS) .


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 16, 2015)

Octavian said:


> I noticed a detail after dedome, flashlight is getting warm earlier than before dedome.
> Is my second flashlight dedomed and it has the same behavior (first was Crelant 7G2CS) .


I'm glad you came back and mentioned that as I was eyeballing my M22 last night to DD. 
I figured there would be trade offs, don't mind losing spill, though extra escalating heat will trade off a little lifetime and usability for long periods. Not that it was meant to rock on high forever, just thinking if you notice it, faster then normal either it's building heat faster or you made a better thermal pathway after doing your DD and did not mention it, maybe not knowingly?
Shifting tint, forgot that too, I'm not that fussy, yet. 
(Hhmmm, Should get MarkR6 all jammed up on a M-Series, then to sweet talk Vin into boosting an DD it,...wait, then let him grow a distaste for tint and scoop second hand Vin at a bargain? 😀)
Eureka!!!!


----------



## Octavian (Jul 18, 2015)

Is not a huge difference in heat, but certainly it is. The spill is the same. 
Till now I didn't see a flashlight 1x18650 with high power led to stay on max more than few minutes without getting hot.
Anyway is a good upgrade ! ~23000 cd vs ~40-45000 cd.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 18, 2015)

Octavian said:


> Is not a huge difference in heat, but certainly it is. The spill is the same.
> Till now I didn't see a flashlight 1x18650 with high power led to stay on max more than few minutes without getting hot.
> Anyway is a good upgrade ! ~23000 cd vs ~40-45000 cd.


Wow, colour me impressed.

You believe the CD jumped that much?

Last night, I realized it takes longer to heat then other 1k lumen lights I have, so I am still considering this and appreciate feedback.
Did tint shift badly?
I want a tighter hot spot for sure and if minimal loss of spill is end result I'm leaning more to this mod. 
+1


----------



## Octavian (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes, I believe so. I don't have devices to measure this, but I compare direct with Nitecore MT40 (which I have also) which in Selfbuilt review was rated at 32-33000 cd. Is clear that hot spot is tighter and go further at M22 after dd.
I will try in one night side by side to show the difference (also the colour is much nicer at M22 in the night ).
You not lose the initial spill, only hot spot is tighter. Is a little thrower in a very compact size (I love this). 

The person which made the operation made a superb job, no defects in led or light.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 19, 2015)

Octavian said:


> Yes, I believe so. I don't have devices to measure this, but I compare direct with Nitecore MT40 (which I have also) which in Selfbuilt review was rated at 32-33000 cd. Is clear that hot spot is tighter and go further at M22 after dd.
> I will try in one night side by side to show the difference (also the colour is much nicer at M22 in the night ).
> You not lose the initial spill, only hot spot is tighter. Is a little thrower in a very compact size (I love this).
> 
> The person which made the operation made a superb job, no defects in led or light.


You just about convinced me I've got to do this to mine as well.
It's such a nice little light, little boost in Cd would be great.

I'd like to see beam shots yes, that would help surely. 
Thanks Octavian.


----------



## Octavian (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi,
First time when I go in the dark with Olight M22 dd and Nitecore MT40, side by side to make some pictures as I promise  

Now when I put them side by side, my first impression was *Oh my God !! *
The tree was at aprx 100 meters (100-110 yards) maybe even more. Camera was set at iso1600, 1/5 sec, 55mm.
The pictures are what my eyes have seen.

*More concentrate beam, much nicer color *(cool white vs some neutral/warm light)*, *I clearly see now that details are more clear in the night with neutral/warm light, specially on the green. 
At close range is hard to make the difference in throw, but now is clear  

Around 45000 cd for sure ! Nice nice nice ! 

Just have in mind that is getting hot in shorter time (not much shorter, but is some difference) . 

http://s280.photobucket.com/user/rachiebuna/library/M22 vs MT40?sort=3&page=1


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 20, 2015)

That looks great, thank you very much.

I'm so itching to try this one day soon.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 21, 2015)

I scratched it.
Felt good, thought I could do better, scratched further and snagged my bond wires.
Thrilled I know I can do this but saddened I dug a little more then needed.

Practised on a couple older Maglite LEDs, one win, one loss.
Tried my M21X and I'll be darned if I didn't do it twice lol.
Loved the output of both, just couldn't look away from little bit of dome left behind and went back in.

So when I can afford it, I need two 16mm stars from Mtn I guess.
Maybe a copper heat sink too in each.. May play/mod them seeing as how I have to fix them now from my goofs. 
I don't mind learning and taking a couple losses but was recently hit with a vet bill and drained me. So I'm stuck with my light's being dark emitters for a bit, and that sucks.☺
But wow, glad I tried even if I goofed, loved the results!!
Thank you for the idea and thought to try it on my own. 
👍


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Dec 17, 2015)

I know it's a 2013 model... but isn't the 30h runtime on the 20lm level quite inefficient?


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 18, 2015)

ozzie_c_cobblepot said:


> I know it's a 2013 model... but isn't the 30h runtime on the 20lm level quite inefficient?


That's just what it was rated at. I never measured runtimes, but I did estimate output as closer to 50lm, so that might explain things.


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 20, 2015)

I have one, never tested runtime but low is bright enough to walkaround outside and not go into stuff. Easily navigate around. Def more than 20. Med mode is brighter than they claimed too - annoyingly!


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Dec 20, 2015)

Interesting - thanks both of you. I really like the UI but the levels should be more like 20-140-1000 IMO, with well-regulated runtimes.


----------

